# More color and thread algae



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

My growth and plant health lately has been amazing, to me at least. Thanks everyone for hte help I do have a couple more questions though. I am now trying to figure out how to get the best color, or atleast more color, out of my Hydrophilia polysperma (sunset) and Rotala indica. Is it all in the iron, which I only dose in the form of plain old flourish of is it more to do wiht ratios of N and PI dose 1 ml of flourish every other day. Its my 10 gallon BTW ALso starting to devolope a bit of thread algae which I understand to not be a problem but a sign of good nutrient levels. WHat is the best way to get rid of it. Please don't say SAE. I can't get them locally. Will black mollies work. I would consider 1 or 2 of them. How big do they get?

Thank you


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have three SAE's in my 75 and they dont seem to eat much thread algae....I have been removing it with a toothbrush. I'm pretty sure black mollies will eat algae if you dont feed them too much, but im pretty sure they get at least three inches.


----------



## PeterGwee (Mar 15, 2004)

Yamatoes are good if you get your hands on them. Get them in mass for it to work. Meanwhile, simply prune and remove as much algae from the tank as possible, a large water change followed by a 3 day blackout. Check and double check on the CO2 first whenever you run into problems. Make sure it stays high and good throughout the photoperiod before blaming the nutrients. Also, do not run your nutrients too lean (NO3 especially) or else it will burn you.


----------

